# Good IEM's? (In-Ear Monitors)



## PLSG08 (Nov 12, 2013)

Heya guys, 

I'm currently looking for a good pair of buds (or IEMs) Earlier I had a chance to test a Westone UM1 and it seriously blew me away. Perfect sound signature and a great fit, but the price tag is a wee bit too high. (around $90-$100)

in my dismay, I'm looking for an alternative. I've been doing some googling and I can't seem to find any good review site on IEM's. Hopefully I'd want a balanced armature at best, but dynamic drivers are good too.

Thanks in advance 

around $40 - $70 at most.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2013)

I use pretty much all Sennheiser , and we record classical concerts, though the stuff we use is a little above $70. As for buds, I use the sennheiser CX200's for music while walking/running. Not a fan of overpriced buds, as I tend to break them within 6 months (2 year warranty is awesome). I think the CX175's are more balanced than the 200's though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm using Senn CX300II's, and while not expensive, I like the sound.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I use pretty much all Sennheiser , and we record classical concerts, though the stuff we use is a little above $70. As for buds, I use the sennheiser CX200's for music while walking/running. Not a fan of overpriced buds, as I tend to break them within 6 months (2 year warranty is awesome). I think the CX175's are more balanced than the 200's though.



Sennheiser is great, but I kinda want to venture out. Also its not that available here. I'll look into some shops and ask around. Have you tried Soundmagic buds?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Sennheiser is great, but I kinda want to venture out. Also its not that available here. I'll look into some shops and ask around. Have you tried Soundmagic buds?



I've tried SoundMagic, KOSS, AKG's, Brainwavez, and various others not actually worth mentioning. I've heard good things from sound magic, but the one set I used didn't pump out enough dB to make my music loud enough over traphic (I do roadrunning). That was an old set though, so they might be closer to higher dB's on better models. KOSS are really impressive, and severely underrated, though the set I had weren't in-ear.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/mul...red-custom-art-music-one-added-10-28-13-p-796

Enjoy reading


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/mul...red-custom-art-music-one-added-10-28-13-p-796
> 
> Enjoy reading



That's exactly where I go


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 12, 2013)

Avoid Logitech UE 350Vi/Vm. They have tons of problems where the right driver unit fails or is too quiet (also seems to not be isolated to the particular model either it's common in more sets), or they come apart half way on one or more of the units. I've had BOTH happen. 

First time I didn't have to send back but the second time it happend they want me to send back which is hard when the thing is in half at the driver unit and I can't super glue it the way it fell apart the glue don't stay. Fell right apart when I put back in the case. Gotta duct tape it together. I'll just keep it as is. pretty sad when the replacement breaks. 

I did like how the bass was pretty good though  but the reliability is crap. Tons of complaints about both on amazon and various forums.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 19, 2013)

Brainwavz S1 are probably the best if you want sub $70. Sub $100 it is RE-400 if you do not mind a slightly leaner bass experience.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 19, 2013)

I bought a set of Altec Lansing backbeat pro (SuperFi4) Those were the best £25 i spent... they've developed a buzz over the last week or too, might just buy another set if i can


----------

